# Starting my electrical on my mirrocraft.



## Kaffer62 (Apr 9, 2009)

I had a question, I wanted to know if it would be ok to run a trolling motor, fish finder and the boat motor all off of one battery, It would just be for the starting of the motor, nothing else....


----------



## russ010 (Apr 9, 2009)

Trolling motors can pull a lot of juice through out the day, and if you are relying on your motor to start later on, I would highly suggest getting a separate battery just for your trolling motor.

You can run the electronics off your starting motor, they don't pull that much power... but that trolling motor will


----------



## redbug (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with Russ, If you are on your trolling motor all day when it is time to start the big motor you might be in trouble...

go with dual batteries

Wayne


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree w/ Russ, and redbug, use 2 batteries! I use 2, 12 volts, wired in series, and rarely have any need for more battery power. Hope this helps, Scott.


----------



## Zum (Apr 9, 2009)

While I agree with the above posts,what size outboard and does it have a pull cord?
How about the trolling motor?


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 9, 2009)

You might also start the big motor once in awhile to re-charge the battery. You'll learn the hard way, just how often you have to do that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kaffer62 (Apr 9, 2009)

Its a 25hp Johnson, It does have a pull cord and usually starts with 2, I am just wiring it up for my old man who cant really pull on it any longer... So if the battery died and if needs be we could always pull start it..... I think I will go with the 2 battery set up then. The trolling motor is a Motorguide W45 Wireless.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the Motorguide W45. Just make sure it will run on 12 volts. Batteries wired prarlell will have 12 volts, good for tmotor, outboard, electronics, etc. Batteries wired in series, will have 24 volts, for tmotor only. Scott


----------



## russ010 (Apr 10, 2009)

BATTERIES WIRED IN SERIES PUTS OUT 24 VOLTS!!!

You want to do it in parallel to get 12. Pos to Pos, Neg to Neg... then hook up your trolling motor like usual - pos to pos, neg to neg on the same battery

I'm pretty sure the 45 trolling motor is a 12volt too


----------



## Zum (Apr 10, 2009)

The 45lbs trolling motor is probably 12v and seeing what your doing 2 batteries would be the way to go.
You can run them seperatly(1 for TM and 1 starting/electronics)
or Parallel,which would double your AH but you would still run the risk of not having enough power to start the motor.
I go for 2 singles just because you don't want your father pulling the motor and you wouldn't have to worry about any possible interference on the fishfinder from the trolling motor.
Theres also a switch that you can go with 2 singles or combine the batteries together,I don't know if you would want that or not.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have 2 29series batteries running in parallel.. 1 set runs a 40 bow mounted TM, and the other set runs 2-55lb rear trolling motors. When I leave in the morning, I have 13.4-13.6 volts reading. When I get home, even after running the front non-stop pretty much all day, the voltage reads 12.6 which should be more than enough to crank the motor.


----------



## Kaffer62 (Apr 10, 2009)

yes the W45 is a 12 volt trolling motor.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 10, 2009)

Zum and russ, you're right and, I changed it. I didn't mean to post wrong info!  My marine mechanic, who wired, and installed my batteries told me they were wired in series. I checked they're + to + and - to -, parallel. Sorry and I'll try my best not post wrong info. in the future!!! Now I'm off to deliver Brine the 7.5 evinrude, if these t'storms will let up. Scott


----------



## Zum (Apr 10, 2009)

No problem at all,thought it may have been a typo is all.


----------

